# Have you ever made a really stupid mistake while driving?



## bluedragon (May 14, 2010)

or just stupid mistakes.ive gone the opposite direction on streets, in 45 miles speed limits.i was leaving from a store and i didnt know i had to go that way.
a few days ago i parked the car way too close to another car so they could barely get inside if at all.i was rushing to go to class so i kept it there. they left a note that said "NICE park job a*****e!"


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh yea.

1. For example. Once, I went past the street I should have turned at.
So what did I do? I reversed into oncoming traffic to go back to that street.

Man, what's wrong with me? Lol.

I will try to think of some more, but I def made mistakes driving.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've only driven twice since I was a teenager, so it's been too long to point out specifics, but even if nothing was "stupid" (and I'm sure some things probably were), I did do _bad_ things that made me feel horrible. I know I lost control of the wheel once when I was very upset and swerved into the other lane on accident.

Oh, I also mostly drove a car with daytime running lights, so when I had to drive other vehicles I forgot to turn on the lights when it got dark. That might be stupid. This actually happened the last time I drove. My sister left me her car to use while she was on a trip and I was driving her car back from my dentist appointment two hours away. It was daytime when I left, and when the sun went down I kept wondering why it was so dark and people were honking at me, making me feel anxious and confused. I didn't realize I should have turned the lights on until I got off the freeway and it was _really_ dark. Yeah, that was stupid. Felt idiotic and sick and hated myself. Didn't want to finish driving home. I had to pull over and stop for a while even though I was very close.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Yup yup yup 4 or 5 close calls that would have been my fault; all were at very low speeds and at stop signs. The funny thing is 3 of those incidents were at the exact same place. Accidentally backed up into a parked car. My car is sort of loud so it attracts attention sometimes. It makes me nervous when _i think_ people are watching me. It makes me pretty nervous when I see pedestrian or other drivers turn their heads in my direction. Irrational most likely. Yesterday I was pulling out of a parking lot, like 4 people were around. I accidentally drove up the curb with my rear passenger tire.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't even want to think about all of the horrible things I've done. Luckily, they were all in places with very little traffic, so I wasn't in too much danger. The worst part is that I did them during driver's training and _still passed_. It terrifies me to think that terrible drivers like me are actually allowed to have a license.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

bluedragon said:


> or just stupid mistakes.*ive gone the opposite direction on streets, in 45 miles speed limits*.i was leaving from a store and i didnt know i had to go that way.
> a few days ago i parked the car way too close to another car so they could barely get inside if at all.i was rushing to go to class so i kept it there. they left a note that said "NICE park job a*****e!"


i did this a while ago - on purpose because i missed my turn off and there was a way back and it was real quiet. but then there were cars coming. this has been my only real driving **** up so far. i dunno why i made such a stupid decision!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah. I remember this one time I had a green light (no green arrow though) wasn't thinking and totally forgot that we were supposed to yield to oncoming traffic going the opposite direction and turned left. Thankfully, the cars stopped to let me go, but I was so embarrassed at what I did, I turned into the other lane and went straight. Oyyy. I'm such a derpity derp.


----------



## TonyHow (Mar 13, 2012)

My friend let mpe drive his moms car and I got out of it in drive and it kept going and hit a trashcan.... lol oppsy


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Let me guess, no one's going to admit to texting...


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Let me guess, no one's going to admit to texting...


sometimes i text while driving. no texting-related accidents or near accidents so far though.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Last semester when I first started driving by myself and in general when I was making a right turn the light was red I for some reason I felt like I had to rush because there were cars behing me. So I turned without letting the cars on the left turn and some of them had to break really fast and I got honked at pretty bad. It took me a while to get over :blank


----------



## icemocha3 (Nov 18, 2010)

I hate when people honk AFTER you make the mistake....its like okay I get it, I made an error. Slamming on the horn doesn't change my mistake


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I'm an okay driver for the most part. But one stupid thing I consistently do is fail to honk when somebody is in the middle of cutting me off (or tailing me, or being a jerk in general). I don't know what's so scary about honking at somebody, but I just don't do it.


----------



## PulchritudinousDemise (Dec 7, 2011)

Unfortunately the mistake I made was during the DRIVERS TEST, which subsequently caused me to fail.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I almost biffed it on my motorcycle driving through a parking lot. I was turning and my rear tire went over some loose gravel and started sliding sideways. Without thinking, I pulled my leg out trying to keep it from hitting the ground but I knew I wouldn't be able to. As the bike was sliding and leaning even more my arm twisted and it gassed the bike which started spinning the back wheel and out of a movie the bike picked itself up just before the side hit the ground. I drove off thinking wtf just happened, I'm so ninja right now.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> I don't know what's so scary about honking at somebody, but I just don't do it.


Same here. I feel like something out of the norm will happen to me if I do it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I hate honking, period. I hate it when I'm not driving. It's a horrible, painful, angry-sounding sound that makes me feel guilty and awful even when I know it has nothing to do with me. If it is because of something I did, even if it's just a person being impatient, it greatly enhances how bad I feel and pretty much makes me want to drive into something and die. I've never used a car horn.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I've blown a couple of traffic lights and stop signs as well as going the wrong way up one way streets. 

Fortunately, none of my mistakes have had catastrophic results so far.


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

During my driving test, I was doing a three point turn and I ended up on the wrong side of the road without realising it xD


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

I've only driven a car twice. The first time I slid sideways and almost hit a pole. The second time, I somehow managed to get into the oncoming traffic lane, like you did! Hence why I have not driven again since then...


----------



## I Am Annie (Mar 8, 2011)

One time I was reversing my car at uni and accidentally hit this metal bike shelter. I was so flustered because it made a massive noise and I had my windows down and heaps of people were looking at me. Then when I went to make a hasty getaway I didn't realise I still had my car in reverse and ended up hitting it twice  The second time was worse and louder.


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

RoflSaurus said:


> I somehow managed to get into the oncoming traffic lane, like you did!



Lucky for me the road was completely empty, guessing it was empty for you as well


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

dk321 said:


> RoflSaurus said:
> 
> 
> > I somehow managed to get into the oncoming traffic lane, like you did!
> ...


Fortunately yes, or I'd be d-e-a-dedededed.

I also swerved all over the place in a panic once I figured out what was going on, hehe.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

this thread is why I don't wanna ever drive D:


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

ALL the time!

I absolutely hate driving, and it's mostly because I make the dumbest, most embarrassing (to me) mistakes ever. I've been driving for almost 3 years now, and I used to drive every single day at one time. 

I make soooo many mistakes. I take too long to turn, missing good opportunities because I tend to hesitate. I've pulled out and a freaking semi "magically" appeared behind me. I'm an idiot when it comes to passing on a highway. I've somehow forgotten what green means at a light and sat there before. 
I couldn't possibly list them all (some are just too embarrassing anyway), but I just avoid driving as much as I can. Unfortunately if I need to go somewhere, it's me who has to drive there, especially at university cause my roommate doesn't have her car there.

I don't know how I haven't gotten into an accident that was my fault. I've been rear-ended before but the chick behind me was looking at some rug sale instead of the big red taillights in front of her.

Not sure if this could be fortunate or not, but the majority of drivers in my hometown are idiots too so I fit right in. At least I'm not the worst driver...


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I make all kinds of stupid mistakes, but I'd say I'm a better driver than most people on the road. At the very least I'm safer and more cautious. 

There's one simple thing I just can't seem to do properly though; back up. I can even parallel park perfectly. I can't back up a car on an angle straight into a space though. I always almost hit the poor guy next to me.


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

I was certain I would be doing mistakes all the time once I got my license. Hasn't happened though, I feel like I'm a pretty good driver!


----------



## Lone Raccoon (Jun 5, 2011)

When I was learning to drive Manual I stalled out 15 times in a row at the biggest intersection I the city. The police came eventually.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, all the time but i've improved. i drove on the wrong side of the street but it was in an empty street and only for a bit and i've turned onto the wrong side of the road one time but it was late at night and there were no oncoming cars.

there have been plenty of other mistakes. i just can't remember them.


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Pulled out in front of a State Trooper one time. Stone cold sober and wide awake. Just looked both ways , saw him, but my brain did the wrong thing.
No collision but he was super, super pissed off.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Another time I was driving through a blizzard and the highway hadn't been cleared yet. This semi trailer passed me by at an unsafe speed spewing massive amounts of snow on my car and I couldn't see a damn thing for several terrifying seconds. I didn't want it to happen again by another vehicle so I ever so gently press on the gas, but my rear tires started spinning and I did a 360 then like slow motion I gracefully slid into a ditch on the side of the road. I was towed out, but altogether I probably spin out 3 times at different times that night. I just bought that car too and was driving back home, after that I really never liked that car. I also suffered a tire blowout and a flat spare tire on the trip back home.


----------



## Daniel92 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ended up sitting in a very visible keep clear area whilst in traffic which proceeded in me getting a load of aggressive hand signals off a driver waiting to turn across the junction I was blocking, and just after that I realised I was in the wrong lane altogether and needed to move over to the left. For some reason I simply pulled out without indicating or checking my mirrors and had a near miss with a BMW which swerved to avoid hitting me, to make matters worse some alpha male type was behind the wheel who then proceeded to brake sharply once I was behind him to give me the finger, then even more awkwardly I was then next to him at the next set of lights which then ended up in a load of verbal abuse and threats of "Getting out and smacking me one". I REALLY was tempted to hand my licence back and never step behind the wheel of a car ever again that day.


----------



## Truman (Mar 15, 2012)

I've made my fair share of driving mistakes. When I do something stupid, I'll immediately take a different route to get away from all vehicles that saw my blunder. :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was in an unfamiliar area once and turned onto a one way street without realizing I was going the wrong direction. Thankfully no other cars were coming. I probably would have kept on going too without realizing my mistake if I hadn't noticed none of the street signs were facing my direction and all of the cars parked along the side of the street were facing the opposite direction. I quickly pulled off onto a side street and turned around before anyone noticed. I've also ran a few red lights.


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

Not really. I failed my test due to changing lanes too close though. THE GUY WAS CLEARLY LETTIN ME IN haha


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Another time I was pulling a car trailer I rented from Uhaul. As I was pulling out of Uhaul making a left, the trailer struck an oncoming bus _(I was stuck in the middle of the road but the stupid bus didn't stop until the last possible minute not giving me enough room to make the turn)_. I just kept on going because I had to be somewhere and I already knew they'll go to Uhaul to find me. Later that day I got a call from the Sheriff saying I hit and ran. I then told them I didn't realize I hit the bus and I wouldn't be dumb to try to run coming out of Uhaul. They believed me so I got off and Uhaul insurance paid the damages so I didn't care.


----------



## mean mr mustard (Oct 26, 2010)

While I was backing out of a parking space on the first day of classes at my college I hit another car. I was in a hurry to back out because there was a woman waiting for my parking space and she was making the hurry the f-up face. Some dude tried to pass her and I backed up into his car. He drove a Mercedez :no he tried to blame me for damage to his car that was not made from our accident.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I sped into an intersection thinking it was green light for me but it was not. I was really out of it at the time and was going through some serious emotional issues. A 16-wheeler almost crashed into me...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've run one red light, at a busy intersection no less. I saw the light was red, but I needed to speed up and pass a bus to get in the right lane and the GPS was talking and a passenger was giving me directions and distraction attaccccccck.

I still thank the magical traffic gods at least once a week my passenger and I weren't killed. Or anyone else. Kindof brought me up short how easy it is to get distracted even when you aren't doing something stupid like texting.


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT (Mar 13, 2012)

A few months after I got my license I slammed into the driver side of a moving car at an intersection just a few blocks from my house. I totaled my vehicle and caused decent damage to the other person's vehicle as well. Luckily no one was hurt, but I was so embarrassed at the time that it crippled me psychologically. It wasn't my car either (family car) so that made it even worse. It was easily one of the five worst moments of my life.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

mean mr mustard said:


> While I was backing out of a parking space on the first day of classes at my college I hit another car. I was in a hurry to back out because there was a woman waiting for my parking space and she was making the hurry the f-up face. Some dude tried to pass her and I backed up into his car. He drove a Mercedez :no he tried to blame me for damage to his car that was not made from our accident.


I hit a car more like bump it's bumper when I was backing out of a space. I wished I never parked in that parking lot. If that one gal that pulled next to me would of waited for me to pull out I would of been fine, but she was in a blasted hurry to park. At the time I was driving a 1976 Cadillac Coupe Deville. That thing needed lots of room to back out. I couldn't turn very far without hitting that car next to me. So I ended up hitting the car behind me. I made the car shake pretty good. Since it was between classes some students seen it and laughed real hard. I got out and looked and there wasn't any damages. I just bumped the bumper. I finally got the car out. Stupid city people. Instead of coming over to guide me out they just stood there and laughed. I no longer parked in that lot during the day.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

While nothing terrible ever happened, it's probably stupid that I ever even tried to park my dad's van in certain parking lots. I had to learn that through experience, though. I had some stressful experiences that led me to start parking far away on streets and walking long distances to class.


----------



## LandL84 (Mar 9, 2012)

I make stupid driving mistakes all the time. I'm very distracted on the road. So many times I didn't see read lights, pedestrians crossing the street, made sharp turns on a high speed and ending up on the opposite side of the road. Mistakes increase if there are cars close behind me. I feel bullied or something..


----------



## L12 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been driving for a couple months and today I was driving down a bendy road and there was a cyclist in front of me, I had been waiting for a while to overtake and at one point I gave up and decided to overtake the cyclist on a bend. Well a car was coming the other way so I had to quickly get back in the lane, I just about did it and the car drove past beeping his horn :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No I have never done anything really stupid: but jesus : stuck behind very very slow drivers is very frustrating and they are actually dangerous cause they encourage other people to pull out i front of THEM cause they go so slow LOL


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, many. I've gone through a red light, at speed, nearly crashing in to someone. On that instance I was fairly new to driving, was tired, my anxiety was flared up and was with a very distracting passenger. 


Another time, I accidently went down a one way street the wrong way and was blocked by an on coming bus, so I mounted the pavement and did some manoeuvring through some cones to get through. This was mainly because of the anxiety, I wanted to get out of the situation asap.


I also remember pulling out at a roundabout whilst a car, who had the right of way, was coming around. I did this because I, strangely, drew a blank about the rules of a roundabout, maybe tiredness.


There are many more, including an accident but I'll stop there. These were all when I was fairly new to driving and was a lot more anxious, tired and also -on other occasions- just careless, on the road. Now I'm a lot calmer, think more clearly and do what is right regardless. I'm a good driver now (mostly), back then I was a bad driver.


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

I get very anxious sometimes while driving, especially if I am driving in a neighborhood I don't know well and if it's traffic. I don't drive bad, but it's been a year since I got my license and I'm still not used with the traffic because of my feelings of insecurity...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, I changed lanes and hit the car next to me.
Squished my door and broke the glass.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You did it on accident. At work, this stupid douche takes up two parking spaces for his truck and I've complained to the boss about that since there's not enough parking spaces. Anyways, I've driven on the opposite side of the street while driving around downtown. The streets are confusing. Too many one way streets. I also ran the red light because I was trying to kill a bug on the windshield. Thankfully it wasn't on a busy street.


----------



## woodennickel (Dec 14, 2014)

I once sprayed the windshield wiper fluid onto the windshield while traveling on the freeway. Practically gave my dad a heart attack.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

No. I don't have a drivers license but the few times I've been driving it has gone alright.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh. i went through a stop sign a few months ago because i had a lot on my mind and was exhausted. i'm really glad there was no one there and that nothing happened. ugh.

i also banged up my front spoiler (it sits really low to the ground anyway) and got big scrapes on it when trying to park then, too. they are still there and it's really embarrassing.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

When I was 18 I raced towards an intersection and turned left on yellow to make the light without watching for oncoming traffic. There was a lot of screeching, my passenger saw his life flash before his eyes, and I learned my lesson.


----------



## Rand0mPerson (Aug 30, 2015)

I guess mine was going 120 mph on a freeway passing people, almost got caught by the police, sped off the freeway and blew through a red light (there was no one coming) and sped home and then hid my car from sight.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

One time I backed up without paying attention and hit another car bumper to bumper who was backing up as well. There was no damage surprisingly to both cars.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

One time I parked behind a parked car where basically it got stuck, I went to the store only for several minutes and by the time I got back the driver was there, started yelling at me and threatened to call the cops.  My only catastrophic mistake literally ****ed up my car at 60 mph but miraculously I got out only with several bruises. I was 400 meters away from a police station. Anyway, my parents didn't ask many questions and even I didn't see that coming. Suspended from driving for few months till they brought me a new car, well, not really new but it's still in good condition till this time.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I remember when I first stumbled into the future and was almost run over by a car, thinking what kind of monster is this contraption. I later tried driving it for myself and ran over a few pedestrians. Thankfully they were only Aku's minions.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Was pushing hard on a mountain pass and managed to boil me brake fluid. When you're diving into a hairpin and suddenly your brake pedal goes to the floor you known you're in deep doodoo. Managed to pull it up but my heart was in my mouth the remainder of the day.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

One time when I was 16 or 17 I was in a hurry to go to school and I figured leaving the thin layer of frost on the windshield was ok since I could still mostly see out. I turned a corner and the sun hit the frost and I couldn't see ****. But I drove like 6 ft like that anyway and hit a garbage can with my side mirror. Never again. Scrape that **** off.


----------

